# planning a menu



## mastacook (Apr 7, 2006)

Im trying to make a 3 course meal for my hospitality class.It will be around valentines day and I was wondering if anyone had any ideas?


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

I think the best advice is to make what you want (although it might not be very helpful to you at first  ). Of course, if you feel what you want to make isn't appropriate for Valentine's day, then add a more romantic/sexy/exotic/kinky twist to it.

If you really are at a loss of ideas, then of course chocolate is orthodox (not just for dessert, mind you), but a must. Use different spices or flavourings to complement the chocolate. I would suggest alternating light and heavy courses, or progress from light to heavy. Oysters, whether served raw, in shooter form, or cooked isgood as well. I think it's a great idea if you post some of your ideas and bounce them off the members of the board.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

mastacook,

I'm all for "helping out" but....
If I were you I'd begin by opening up some cookbooks , visit some restaurants and start planning. 
Since this is basically "your class" it would be better if you came up with some ideas of your own and then asked for feedback or "improvements" on those ideas. 

I believe it's important for you to find your own inspiration and not "short-cut" things here.


----------



## mastacook (Apr 7, 2006)

I know that i want to make small chocolates such as fudge or truffles. Just something small and rich to evn out the big dinner. I was thinking of making some sausage and cheese balls for the appitizer or a salad. But I can't seem to get any ideas for the main dish. I don't know what kind of food would go good with the chocolate and appitizer. I have been looking in some cooking books and online but I haven't found anything appealing to me. I just wanted to know if these were some good ideas or do they not go together?


----------

